# Wills



## Annabell (25 Mar 2008)

We are in the process of writing our wills a depressing thought I know, but a necessity.
We have an investment property and our own home and I was wondering to avoid the inheritance tax would we be better setting up a discretionary trust? 
Can anyone give any advice?
Thanks


----------



## jpd (25 Mar 2008)

That depends - there are a lot of conditions to using a discretionary trust to reduce inheritence tax on property eg delays in passing over property and the discretionary trust tax - both initial and annual. Best to talk to a qualified advisor and work out the different scenarios before going down this route.


----------



## c-saw (31 Mar 2008)

[broken link removed]

May be of use...


----------

